# What do you eat for Breakfast?



## Lady (Oct 5, 2014)

I usually have cereal,porridge is my favourite ,My Hubby will have Bacon and Egg every day.
Breakfast suppose to be the most important meal of the day , but i don't always feel like eating first thing in a morning .


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't eat first thing in the morning, never could it gives me cramps.

I have to take meds in the morning before I eat anyway ...and at least an hour has to go by before I'm allowed to eat, when I do I usually eat a half of banana, and a couple of juicy dates..or prunes 

Mid morning at work I'll have another banana...

When it's my day off  I wait until mid morning and have egg and bacon sometimes or just wholemeal or 7 seeded toast and marmalade.


----------



## Steve (Oct 5, 2014)

Breakfast in our house is a real meal..
First of all, we don't get out of bed much before 11::00am if not later..
We start off with a 6oz glass of fresh orange juice..
I make for my wife a 3 egg omelette with a dash of heavy cream (done fluffy, not flat) and I usually add something to the eggs such as fresh chives, fresh chopped parsley, onions, or mushrooms and sometimes a bit of grated cheese.. Often a mixture of several..
We don't eat pig at all, so we have Turkey bacon and that will be 2 slices for her..

As for myself, 3 eggs done in various ways such as sunny up, scrambled, or broiled.. Sometimes I dice some Chicken hot dogs in the eggs or maybe a veal sausage using only the insides.. Onions, mushrooms or whatever I happen to have that goes well with eggs.. Turkey bacon if I am not adding to the eggs.. A sliced tomato on the side if they are fresh from our garden..
Once a week I will pass on the eggs and have a bowl of porridge.. I like my porridge either with brown sugar and heavy cream or with cottage cheese and sour cream..

3 eggs each for breakfast has been going on for years and years...

A pot of fresh brewed quality coffee served in our favourite large mug which we will most likely have in the den.. 
By then, it is way past noon if not much later.. 
We give our dog her morning treat of 2 baby carrots as we enjoy each other and take that moment to talk without the TV or radio on...

*NOW YOU KNOW WHY WE DON'T EAT LUNCH  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I do ALL the cooking in our house including ALL the cleaning up after..


----------



## Lady (Oct 5, 2014)

Steve ,ive not had omelette for  a while but when i do ,i put chopped cooked bacon , chopped up Red Peppers,mushrooms and,cherry Tomatoes and thats with 4 eggs .
Holly ..i also like a Banana with my breakfast .


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Often just a bowl of cereal or oats.

A really good breakfast for me will include plenty of bacon, sausage or ham, two eggs, grits, homemade biscuits and gravy. 

Or....bacon, sausage or ham, pancakes, with lots of butter and my wife's homemade fruit syrup. Rose hip syrup is my favorite.

Coffee with any of the above........Dang I'm gittin' hungry.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 7, 2014)

Unless we are traveling I have porridge with mixed dried fruit, or fresh berries in summer, and almond milk.  Tea with soy milk.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

Anything my diet allows


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2014)

Lady said:


> Steve ,ive not had omelette for  a while but when i do ,i put chopped cooked bacon , chopped up Red Peppers,mushrooms and,cherry Tomatoes and thats with 4 eggs .
> Holly ..i also like a Banana with my breakfast .



Bananas are sooo good for you just read this...

http://foodmatters.tv/articles-1/25-powerful-reasons-to-eat-bananas


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a roll in bed with honey.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2014)

It varies day to day.  I'm having  (old fashioned) "Porage" in the morning.  This is a brand name of Scotts poridge oats.  I don't like fruit in warm cereal, but I have fruit with cold cerals such as 'Weetabix'.

My favourite breakfast is naturally smoked haddock topped with a poached egg  and wholemeal toast.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

Sometimes greek yogurt with berries and wheat germ .. other days egg whites w/diced tomatoes & mushrooms.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I have a roll in bed with honey.


Hmmmn, sounds a tad sticky!

I have either cereal OR toast with marmalade and a large cup of Earl Grey tea.Now and then may have a toasted currant teacake instead, or a croissant and a banana chopped up.Sundays we cook grilled bacon and fried eggs and tomatoes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> It varies day to day.  I'm having  (old fashioned) "Porage" in the morning.  This is a brand name of Scotts poridge oats.  I don't like fruit in warm cereal, but I have fruit with cold cerals such as 'Weetabix'.
> 
> My favourite breakfast is naturally smoked haddock topped with a poached egg  and wholemeal toast.



That's my favourite porridge as well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 11, 2014)

Cereal with almond milk and whatever fruit is in season. A cyberpal said this morning that she was making fried cornmeal mush and crispy bacon this morning. Oh, my! I haven't had it in dogs' years and have a darned good mind to cook some today to put in the fridge to slice up and fry up for breakfast tomorrow. I wouldn't even have to share because nobody here would touch it with a 10-foot pole. Lucky for me!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

I like that too Georgia. Especially the bacon part.  I even put syrup on the mush....like on pancakes.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

Most days, during the week, egg and another protein, my favorite morning tea.   If on the run if I have available and I'm eating the way I should, I have a protein bar and my tea  sometimes I may add some fruit like pineapple or mandarin oranges.  If I eat this way, my health is phenomenal as far as my number readings all around.  If I get off track my blood pressure goes off the roof, I get more sluggish and cholesterol numbers aren't so good.  As soon as go back to eating this way, my doctor doesn't scold me and we're both smiling again.

This morning I had a cinnamon raisin bagel with cream cheese.   Weekends are usually my splurge days if I'm eating properly during the week.  

I love yogurt, but it doesn't love me, same with bananas.  I could just eat bananas and yogurt all day and be a happy gal, but I'd end up with major bloat and severe leg cramps.  I have such yearnings everytime I pass either in the grocery store.  

I have a lot of food allergies, so I have to watch what I eat.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 11, 2014)

Of course I put syrup on it. Is there any other way? Bacon. Yum.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 11, 2014)

They say to 


> eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, and dinner like a pauper



but it just isn't happening that way.    I have a bowl of oat "0s" cereal with All Bran, banana and 1% milk.


----------



## Steve (Oct 11, 2014)

Often for breakfast I will make some porridge..
I like my porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream..
Sometimes (not often) I will have it with brown sugar and heavy cream...

Usually 3 eggs done in different ways...
I sometimes make baked eggs in the oven in a loaf pan.......


----------



## Lee (Oct 13, 2014)

Behave during the week with a sensible breakfast.....weekends are for home made McMuffins or bacon, sausage or peameal with eggs and white bread toast with real butter.....I love weekends, need I say more.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2014)

Lee said:


> Behave during the week with a sensible breakfast.....weekends are for home made McMuffins or bacon, sausage or peameal with eggs and white bread toast with real butter.....I love weekends, need I say more.




:thumbsup1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 13, 2014)

Oatmeal..... or Greek yogurt with fruit.... or eggbeaters and hash browns


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2014)

Today I took a veal sausage, took it out of the casing, chopped it up, added a few sliced mushrooms, and in the skillet it went.. When it was done, I added 3 large eggs and mixed it all up together.......

A pot of fresh brewed coffee followed......


----------



## Justme (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a piece of fruit, apple, pear or banana, a few soft stoned dates, and ten whole almonds, plus a cup of coffee for breakfast every day.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm kinda like Lee, I try to eat light for several days, oatmeal or whole grain cereal with fruit....then I'll have sausage or bacon with eggs or my favorite, pancakes.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 15, 2014)

Small Greek yoghourt..toasted raisin bread with honey..and a banana


----------



## Lon (Oct 15, 2014)

It varies. Sometimes coffee, Cheerios/banana,pineapple,rye toast. Sometimes scrambled eggs/bacon. Sometimes Eggs Benedict.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2014)

Since I have cut out all artificial sweeteners... yet still want to take off a few pounds, I have learned to eat PLAIN Greek Yogurt.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 15, 2014)

I love plain Greek yoghourt..can't you put a few sweet fresh fruits in it?


----------



## 911 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cheerios and 2% milk with a banana.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2014)

911 said:


> Cheerios and 2% milk with a banana.



It's good at bedtime too ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2014)

Well.........today I threw caution to the winds and skipped "real" breakfast in favor of the last serving of apple crisp. With ice cream. Hey, sometimes ya just gotta do something frivolous.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Well.........today I threw caution to the winds and skipped "real" breakfast in favor of the last serving of apple crisp. With ice cream. Hey, sometimes ya just gotta do something frivolous.



I know what you mean, Georgia. One morning, a while back, I had warmed up Pizza for breakfast.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I know what you mean, Georgia. One morning, a while back, I had warmed up Pizza for breakfast.




I used to LOVE pizza and coffee for breakfast... but I ate the pizza cold.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2014)

I like cold leftover pizza, too. Back in the olden days when I lived out West, I often ate cold enchiladas for breakfast. Tasty. Cold pizza. Cold enchiladas. Tasty. But Pappy, if you like your breakfast pizza warmed up, you go right ahead.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Some folks have to have everything warmed.  Not me..  I enjoy cold food,  and before when I used to snack, I would frequenly enjoy some cold leftovers from dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Some folks have to have everything warmed. Not me.. I enjoy cold food, and before when I used to snack, I would frequenly enjoy some cold leftovers from dinner.



Yes, QS, especially cold steak, sliced thinly with salt! ( or a dab of Dijon mustard)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2014)

Thoughts on Breakfast in general...
I've always wondered why people feel they must have the same few things for breakfast all the time and that outside of these few, anything else seems unappetizing for breakfast.

I would sometimes have a toasted bagel with cream cheese and sliced tomatoes on top. People in my office would say "Ewww, tomatoes for _breakfast_?" as though it was shocking.

Since I love oatmeal, I'll eat it not only for breakfast.

How did these rules get started?


----------

